# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  اسبانيا بطلة العالم 2010  هنا التهاني ~

## العالي عالي

*
**



**


أبدأ  ومن دون مقدمات وأبارك لجميع عشاق المتعه أبارك لجميع عشاق الكره الجميله  أبارك لجميع عشاق التكتيك أبارك لجميع عشاق الكره الهجوميه   أبارك لكل مشجع لأقوى وأفضل وأمتع منتخب بالعالم الماتدور   الإسباني (بطل العالم ) هاهي كأس العالم للمره الأولى تنصف الأبطال و تنحني لهم  وتدخل بكل قوه لخزائنهم المرصعه بذهب أوربا كيف لاتنحني هذه الكأس العالميه وهي ترى منتخب يضم مهندس  الوسط إكزافي أفضل لاعب بالعالم كيف لاتنحني هذه الكأس العالميه وهي ترى الرسام إنيستا  أمتع لاعب بالعالم كيف لاتنحني هذه الكأس العالميه وهي ترى قلب الأسد بويول  المدافع الأفضل بالعالم كيف لاتنحني هذه الكأس العالميه وهي ترى جلاد الحراس ديفد  فيا المهاجم الأفضل بالعالم كيف لاتنحني هذه الكأس العالميه وهي ترى حامي العرين  كاسياس الحارس الأفضل بالعالم   
الف مبروك فوز  المنتخب الاسباني بـ  كأس العالم 2010
 لاول مره في تاريخ الكرة الاسبانية 
 ونبارك للجميع هذا التميز وهذا الفوز الرائع 

**
هنا الحديث فقط عن  الفوز الذي طال انتظاره كثيرا 
 الف مبروك لكل عشاق الكره الاسبانية 


**

وننتظر ان شاء الله  المزيد من التألق والتميز للكرة الاسبانية 


**
**

** (عملها البطل انيستا )*
* 





***
* 
***
* 
***
* 
***
* 
**  ما اجملها من فرحه* 
* 
***
* 
***
* 
**  كبير يا بويول* 
* 
***
* 
***
* 
**  ما قصرت بيكه*
* 
***
* 
***
* 
**  اجمل فرحه في تاريخ اسبانيا*
* 
***
* 


**  برسكتش  رائع* 
*  دموعك غاليه علينا يا كاسياس*
* 
***
* 
**   ولا احلا من الانتصار*

*

اود ان ابارك بشكل خاص للعضوة 

شذي البنفسج على الانجاز بفوز المنتخب الاسباني* 




* 








**
*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يبارك بعمرك يا العالي ويسلمو كتير ع موضوعك الرائع وعالصور  .. كلك زووووء ..  :Eh S(7): 
ما اجمل دموع الفرحة يا كاسياس .. 
مبروووووك لملوك العالم الاسبان ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك 
مبروك 

لإسبانيا

مبروك 
مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك

----------


## العالي عالي

*


لقب طال انتظاره*

----------


## mylife079

مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك 
مبروك 

لإسبانيا

----------


## دليلة

مبروووووك اسبانيا ومبروك لكل  مشجعي اسبانيا  :SnipeR (59):

----------

